# Hair powder instead of hairspray?!!



## glamo0ogirl (Oct 19, 2010)

*Has anyone tried using a powder, **grainier than baby powder** and rubbing it into scap for more volume? My hair stylist used it on me last time and i liked it, it made teasing easier than using a hairspray but i forgot the name of it, has anyone heard of anything like this?! (and knows where to buy it!).*


----------



## Anna (Oct 19, 2010)

yes!! i use a schwartzkopf one and i LOVE it. I also have the surface push powder but i havent tried it yet


----------



## glamo0ogirl (Oct 19, 2010)

*cool thank you!!*​


----------

